

Show HN: Startya, launch your business idea with us - yogodoshi

Hey guys, I&#x27;ve always seen a lot of projects being launched here but this is the first one I&#x27;m posting. Hope to get lot of feedback on my project!<p>(TL;DR version: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;startya.co)<p>We are a group of designers&#x2F; developers&#x2F; entrepreneurs that have extensive experience building MVPs for startups. We already created dozens of web based MVPs and projects in hackathons.<p>As we can easily turn our ideas into a functional application, we have a lot of projects running with almost no users using it because we don&#x27;t have enough time to dedicate to maintain and grow all of them.<p>Thats why we decided to stop using our ideas and started looking for hungry entrepreneurs that are searching for a way to turn their business ideas into reality!<p>We will take care of the development, design and infrastructure and him will take care of the day-by-day and sell the project!<p>We won&#x27;t be your personal development team! After our &quot;investment&quot;, building the first MVP, the entrepreneur will have a goal to beat (which we will define together). And if he proves us that his idea has potential, by beating the goal, he earns another credit with us and we will keep iterating his project. This cycle goes on and on while he keeps beating the goals we set together.<p>More info: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;startya.co<p>What do you guys thinks??
======
phantom_oracle
Nice idea, just a couple of problems I've spotted.

"we have a lot of projects running with almost no users using it because we
don't have enough time to dedicate to maintain and grow all of them."

Shouldn't you first investigate why your own products never took off? Not
every product needs good marketing, some just take off on their on and none of
yours have. "Almost no users" is something I, as the entrepreneur, would be
concerned about.

"Your business model is not based on ad..." Really? When FB and Google are
worth over 200 billion combined for their ad businesses.

"If you don't work on the project or don't beat the goals. We will just leave
the idea in the space and don't work on it anymore..." If you build the MVP
and I don't bother following up with your goals and take the MVP and do my own
thing. Who owns the IP? Will you sue if it becomes worth a couple hundred
million? Yes you will, therefore you need contracts in place.

"You don´t loose money" Really?

"we keep 30% of the business" as the other guys have said, it's just too much
equity and you don't define whether it is vested. You could build an MVP and
work on it a couple of times, then get 30% equity and never do any work
thereafter.

"We will begin it as a gentlemen's agreement." You're being naive about how
the world works. There is a lot of money in tech, so clearly defined contracts
are important, unless you want a screwup like Facebook with their equity.

Great idea, but again, you guys were premature about how things will work. It
is time to iterate and improve on the bureaucratic parts of your operation.

Lastly, you may be undervaluing yourselves by building stuff for 'free' for
other people.

------
BorisMelnik
Asking for a flat rate of any amount I don't think is a good idea. Some apps /
ideas just need some good direction and can be developed in a day if you marry
the right programmer / marketer. Others might take weeks of sweat equity and
much more time in the end.

~~~
yogodoshi
Yes, I think that setting a flat rate isn't the best way to go but it is so to
facilitate the initial tests of the service. We don't wanna spend time
calculating the value of an IDEA. If the entrepreneur doesn't see enought
value on us to "invest" 30% of his idea on it, that's ok, he will find another
way to turn his idea into reality =)

We know that there is a niche which we will fit perfectly, we don't wanna take
over the world. After all we won't even have the time to invest in more than a
couple projects at the same time.

